

Brainstorming Will Kill Your Team’s Creativity - zok91
https://growthhackers.com/brainstorming-will-kill-your-teams-creativity-3-alternatives-to-spark-fresh-ideas
Brainstorming hides two major problems:<p>1. No-one is clear on the structure of the session and it becomes a waste of time, rather than a way to stimulate ideas
2. Brainstorming does not prepare to the next steps: prototyping, testing, and implementing
======
zok91
Brainstorming hides two major problems:

1\. No-one is clear on the structure of the session and it becomes a waste of
time, rather than a way to stimulate ideas 2\. Brainstorming does not prepare
to the next steps: prototyping, testing, and implementing

------
gdlburns
Great article from @guerric - a nice take on creativity and innovation for
teams!

